# Monster flat



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The Limnology and Fisheries Management class from Zane State were out with an electroshock rig taking fish samples on Dillon Lake and look what they floated up.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

wow lol normally shocking doesnt bring up the big ones to often.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Caught two of those at dillon spillway...looks to be in the 35 lb range.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

im guessing 35 lbs


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I am on the river below Dillon looking for a couple of those right now...


----------



## Rick216 (Dec 22, 2010)

My picture on left was 35#. That one looks bigger!


----------

